# Panga 14 rebuild



## Bigk23surf (May 23, 2020)

It’s all made out of 3/4 carbon core to keep the weight down. I’m planning on adding aqua deck or Seadek to the floor and maybe a grab bar that holds a cooler.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Man that looks great. Keep pictures coming


----------



## Labsrule (Sep 30, 2013)

Nice work. Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## ZaneD (Feb 28, 2017)

That’s a Cool build, simple and practical.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Sweet panga man


----------



## Bigk23surf (May 23, 2020)

I haven’t had much time to work on it and the weather has been bad. I got the front hatch installed. Fuel line run to the front storage. Nav lights are wired. installed the bilge and couldn’t find a good way to run the hose. There was already a hole for the thru hull above he rear deck so I had to pass the hose thru the deck to the thru hull. Mounted the 25hp Yamaha today and wired the switches for the Nav lights and bilge. Just waiting on the switch panel and the Yamaha fuel line connectors before putting it in the water.


----------



## Jordan_Lee (Nov 19, 2014)

I have the same boat And power, and am going to be following a similar layout soon. Looks nice! im thinking about adding a taller, larger casting platform on the rear deck as a removable poling platform.


----------



## Bigk23surf (May 23, 2020)

Jordan_Lee said:


> I have the same boat And power, and am going to be following a similar layout soon. Looks nice! im thinking about adding a taller, larger casting platform on the rear deck as a removable poling platform.


‘I thought about making the deck level with the top of the gunnel but I have never used the boat for poling. I ran the boat yesterday and put it on my lift and it ran great. I was concerned the balance might be off on it but it might run better now. It also doesn’t seem as “tippy”. I’m waiting on a grab bar and putting aqua deck on it. Also waiting for a switch panel and some flush mount rods holder and hopefully done after that.


----------



## Bigk23surf (May 23, 2020)

Finished the wiring and switch panel. An Odyssey PC625 is in the rear compartment. i think I’m changing my mind on the Aqua Deck and going to put Kiwigrip on instead. Waiting on the welder for the grab bar. Probably 4-6 week wait for it.


----------



## beber (Aug 22, 2019)

What a great build. What did you use to finish the inside and do the splatter paint?


----------



## Bigk23surf (May 23, 2020)

beber said:


> What a great build. What did you use to finish the inside and do the splatter paint?


My fiberglass guy sprayed it with gel coat and did the splatter.


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

Nice to see another panga on here. What does the yamaha push the 14 to? I have a 17.5 ft panga but I think they are same width.


----------



## Bigk23surf (May 23, 2020)

Mid to high 20s WOT at about 5700 with it. I should probably drop a pitch on the prop. I added a Bob’s Machine Shop stabilized plate to it to get it to plane at lower speeds and it dropped the top end about 4 mph. Used to hit 28-29mph without it. I cruise around 4400 at about 23mph most the time.


----------



## Declan Rogers (Dec 23, 2019)

Awesome!! Trying to do the same thing. Would love to chat!


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

That looks great! If I ever do another build, I would do a similar interior finish. Love the functionality and utilitarian look. I also like the deck being slightly lower than the sheer.


----------



## Bigk23surf (May 23, 2020)

Got the grab bar back from the welder. Turned out exactly as I hoped. Yeti 35 fits good but I would like to put a 45 there. Waiting on Aqua marine traction for the floor. Also planning on doing a tiller handle extension.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Sweet


----------



## Gatorbig (Jan 15, 2021)

Sweet rig!


----------



## Bigk23surf (May 23, 2020)

Been killing some flounder on it the past few days. The grab bar is a game changer for it. Not only use it to drive standing up but also something to lean against when slow trolling.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Contact @Jred for the tiller extension unless you're making it yourself.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Your not gonna need much extension, another thing i learn from reading on this site is you want the handle to be able to swing behind you ,when your standing in your operating position behind grab bar 👍😎 thats a sweet lil rig i love it 😍


----------



## Bigk23surf (May 23, 2020)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Contact @Jred for the tiller extension unless you're making it yourself.


Ordered one from him last week. I went with 16”, hoping it’s not too long.


----------



## Bigk23surf (May 23, 2020)

Jred’s tiller extension is sweet! Got to me in 3 days too. Installing the Aqua Marine decking was a little harder than I expected. Didn‘t turn out exactly as I wanted but for $100 it will work. If it wears out or comes up I’ll have it professionally done.


----------



## Whistu (May 15, 2021)

Boat looks awesome man.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Good looking rig


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Looks great bud!


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

Looks great and that hull can take some pretty rough water, a lot better than most of the skiffs on here. I think you did the platforms just right, with this style of gunwales.


----------



## Bigk23surf (May 23, 2020)

Well, have only put about 15 hours on it. Its a little small for myself, wife, 8 months old son and 70 pound chocolate lab. Thinking of selling it, having a hard time putting a value on it. I know how much I have into it.


----------



## dodgerodder (Feb 9, 2021)

That came out awesome!!

That is now the perfect layout, should’ve been built from the factory.

clean & simple!


----------



## Boatright (May 18, 2021)

Nice Setup.


----------



## O4trix (Jun 1, 2021)

Bigk23surf said:


> Well, have only put about 15 hours on it. Its a little small for myself, wife, 8 months old son and 70 pound chocolate lab. Thinking of selling it, having a hard time putting a value on it. I know how much I have into it.


Please let me know if you end up wanting to part ways with your skiff - it‘s exactly what my girlfriend and I have been hoping to find...

Many thanks,
Nick


----------



## Bigk23surf (May 23, 2020)

Sold it last week. I’m going to miss it.


----------



## O4trix (Jun 1, 2021)

Bigk23surf said:


> Sold it last week. I’m going to miss it.


Daaaaang, missed it by a mile... Surely you’ll be happy with your next rig. Thanks for letting me know and for the inspiration for my next skiff...


----------

